# You have got to laugh



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

When I was due to get my Bessacarr E665 it was delivered to the wrong branch of my dealer it was sent to Southampton,so i email swift to make sure the Entertainment Pack gets sent to my dealer not Southampton guess where it went, any way got my Motorhome minus TV and Sat Nav although i did get a Sat Nav from another branch of my dealer.
On pick up 26/06/08 i noticed that the Reversing Camera was not mirror image ,so i rang swift to request the proper Camera and i told them twice (phone call and email) not to send it to me as i was on holiday for three weeks and to send it to my dealer, when i got home no Camera, i spoke to swift apparently the courier had been trying to deliver to my house!!!!
Any way managed to get the Camera so off to the dealers today to have it fitted also TV there for me yippee.They fitted the Camera but sorry sir it is the same as the old one not mirror image!!!!Still i have got my TV so home i go with new TV (round trip of 60 miles) i put TV on all ok then i tried a dvd and guess what it dont work.
Reported Camera to Swift but they can not do any thing until they are back at work (summer shut down) my dealer said he will try and source another TV for me.so hopefully by the end of the month i may be all ok
but don't hold your breath.

Les


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

You need Kath back from holiday.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Les, the mirror image on my camera is an option on one of the menus. Have a poke around, yours may be the same.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

No the Camera is not mirror image it works through the Sat Nav (Blaupunkt) system.

Les


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah ok Les, mine is a separate drop down screen with its own controls and thats where the mirror image option is. Mine (E560) had the Blaupunkt sat nav as a separate unit and I must say it was the biggest load of rubbish I have ever encountered. Having had a Tomtom for a few years it left it for dead. I sold the Blau' on eBay- glad to get rid of it.
I don't suppose the Blau' will do mirror image- I seem to remember my TT has options for upsidedown.... so perhaps you may be lucky.
I really don't know why Swift bother with the Blau.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we too found the Blaupunkt not very good, so we just used our own tom tom and had a ripspeed unit fitted with a flip up screen.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I have to admit that we too don't find the Blaupunkt to be anywhere near the standard of our TomTom. It will be ditched as far as SatNav is concerned in favour of the TomTom, but of course as the rear view camera is wired into it, then it will have to stay in situ.


----------



## motomax (Oct 9, 2007)

We can only agree with the others - The Blaupunkt sat nav is terrible!! 
Have had a few vehicles with factory fitted sat nav and all have varied in the way they work. I understand the Tomtom to be one of the best portable units on the market...
Forget the one that Swift supply - our Blaupunkt was tossed to one side. I'll go back to the good old Map book!! :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

parigby said:


> I have to admit that we too don't find the Blaupunkt to be anywhere near the standard of our TomTom. It will be ditched as far as SatNav is concerned in favour of the TomTom, but of course as the rear view camera is wired into it, then it will have to stay in situ.


Unless you do like we did :wink: the ripspeed we have is a radio too and cd its loads better. Mind you when we have bikes on the back you can't see alot at all anyway !


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

The point is I take one step forward and four steps back all I seem to do is Phone or Email Swift or my Dealer.

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les

Sounds like you have been given the run around.

Please send me a PM with your motorhome build number and the person you have been dealing with at Southampton and I will see what I can do (cant promise but I will try)

Regards, Lynsey


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Not Laughthing now !!!!!

After 3 phone calls 1 private message to Swift Motorhomes I was told the camera will be sent to my dealer on wednesday this week ,The television I have to ring Autosound myself ,a) why was i not told this on 05/08/08 when i first rung them and b) why am i doing all the ringing around.
Any way just rung Autosound they will pick up television on thursday to look at it then repair or replace and then return it next week !!!!!!! more time off work. you would not believe the motorhome is 2 months old now and still no working television and a camera with no mirror image thats without all the minor problems i have which my dealer is trying to sort out.

Les


----------

